# Let's play find the thief!



## longhornturfguy

http://lonestarchronicles.com/lets-play-find-the-thief/
Pic of scum stealing a feeder, wow!










The owner of this feeder posted this pic of someone stealing his deer feeder which was located down near Mathis. If you recognize the guy, please contact the Mathis Police Department.


----------



## Bankin' On It

Dude looks like a scholar


----------



## StinkBait

Meth at its best.


----------



## saltwatersensations

POS Should be an easy ID. He should take that pic down to the station. i am sure one of the officers will recognize him.


----------



## capt mullet

Stealing things from people with guns pointed in that area is stupid and death defying. Piece of dung deserves the worst that can happen to him. Maybe these other thieves would think twice before stealing again if the their lives were on the line. these kind of people make me sick!!!


----------



## Rack Ranch

Looks like 3/4 of Mathis male population...


----------



## DCAVA

Another BIG DUMMY caught in the act, hopefully they catch the fool, and he needs to pick up his shorts!!!


----------



## WillieT

Wow! Moooooooooooooooron. Did he get the hummingbird feeder too? Surely it will be an easy arrest.


----------



## finkikin

**** thug!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

It is a shame the picture did not get his license plate number too. 
I am betting this guy gets caught!


----------



## sotexhookset

Dam! If that pos would have parked that car 3' to the left we'd have a plate number. Probably wouldn't have helped though since the car is probably stolen. Ghetto *** thug would never have factory wheels on his ride.









Hope he catches the sorry mfer.


----------



## royboy42

I was just borrowing it, I'll bring it back tmrw eve


----------



## longhornturfguy

The owner of the feeder sent him a facebook friend request and message... pretty funny


----------



## DCAVA

sotexhookset said:


> Dam! If that pos would have parked that car 3' to the left we'd have a plate number. Probably wouldn't have helped though since the car is probably stolen. Ghetto *** thug would never have factory wheels on his ride.
> 
> View attachment 931177
> 
> 
> Hope he catches the sorry mfer.


by the pics, the wheels and the body style looks like a Malibu classic, don't know if that will help!!


----------



## sotexhookset

longhornturfguy said:


> The owner of the feeder sent him a facebook friend request and message... pretty funny


Nice. Be funny if the idiot had a pic posted on FB of 8 other feeders lined up on the bed of a truck.


----------



## longhornturfguy

Thinking someone should call H & S Constructors and get him fired!


----------



## hammerdown

What kind of deer hunter wears the new Air Jordans. What a piece of ....


----------



## altez

longhornturfguy said:


> The owner of the feeder sent him a facebook friend request and message... pretty funny


LOL seriously?


----------



## HBR

Wonder if that was a cellular cam or was the thief that dumb not to see the camera .


----------



## batmaninja

Vato has several hundred dollars in tats and Bball shoes and has to steal deer feeders sad3sm


----------



## longhornturfguy

http://www.hsconstructors.com/contact.html


----------



## 4thbreak

it looks like he's 4ft tall on a good day


manlet


----------



## Rack Ranch

Is the pos missing his index finger on the right had? Easy to identify if so...

BTW I don't think someone working at H&S needs to steal feeders.. Those boys are paid well..


----------



## 8-count

This needs to go viral. Every police station.....TPWD.....his employer......Everywhere. In his mind he probably thinks he is owed this. The right to steal. He'll get caught eventually...cause he dang sure isn't gonna stop stealin. He just better hope that there isn't someone sitting in a deer stand with a high powered rifle when he steals his next feeder. I figure he'd have to change his brithches.....at a minimum.


----------



## devil1824

Idiot. lol. Should be easy to catch.


----------



## AndyThomas

Rack Ranch said:


> Is the pos missing his index finger on the right had? Easy to identify if so...
> 
> BTW I don't think someone working at H&S needs to steal feeders.. Those boys are paid well..


Yes he is! It is gone, I blew up all of the pictures, and it is missing in action in everyone of them!

Just ask the police department for a picture of every person with only 9 finger prints instead of 10, ha!


----------



## AndyThomas

The neck tat looks the same as the guy posted above from Facebook, but that homie has all ten fingers it looks like.


----------



## batmaninja

The pics on facebook are from 2012, the game cam are from 11/2013.


----------



## Fishtexx

Looks like 'ol sticky fingers got his finger stuck! Lost a finger and didn't learn, maybe next time he loses his life. POS


----------



## StinkBait

lol, if it is phillip his phone number is on his FB page


----------



## Johnny9

Looks like a MS13 member. When you do find him feed him to the buzzards.


----------



## Hammerhead79

That feeder must be full of corn, looks like he is a straining hard to lift it into his mom's car.


----------



## batmaninja

Same shoes, no finger....

Babies momma is Bianca Monique (a whale of a catch)

https://www.facebook.com/biancanphillip.tijerina1

They also have a shared page.

https://www.facebook.com/biancanphillip?fref=ts

:biggrin:


----------



## sp4anahuac

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## WillieT

Busted!


----------



## StinkBait

batmaninja said:


> Same shoes, no finger....
> 
> Babies momma is Bianca Monique (a whale of a catch)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/biancanphillip.tijerina1
> 
> They also have a shared page.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/biancanphillip?fref=ts
> 
> :biggrin:


Nah, they broke up on the 13th :biggrin:

I never expected to get treated so wrong.to get thrown around like a ball n ping pong..I realize I've made mistakes but for the one I love I'm doing whatever it takes.itseems like it's never enough thinking of u with another man **** it's just tuff.I close my eyes n hear ur sweet moan n open them n realize ur not calling me home.if u gave me one more chance I promise to u.I promise I'd give u the world nthen some x's two.I miss ur toes wiggling right nex tomine everyone thinks I'm ok but nside I'm dyin.bfore I let u go I'd jus like to let u kno..I love you Bianca


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

StinkBait said:


> Nah, they broke up on the 13th :biggrin:
> 
> I never expected to get treated so wrong.to get thrown around like a ball n ping pong..I realize I've made mistakes but for the one I love I'm doing whatever it takes.itseems like it's never enough thinking of u with another man **** it's just tuff.I close my eyes n hear ur sweet moan n open them n realize ur not calling me home.if u gave me one more chance I promise to u.I promise I'd give u the world nthen some x's two.I miss ur toes wiggling right nex tomine everyone thinks I'm ok but nside I'm dyin.bfore I let u go I'd jus like to let u kno..I love you Bianca


Maybe she said if you get me a good corn feeder I'll take you back. Love can make a man do crazy stuff.


----------



## BretE

StinkBait said:


> Nah, they broke up on the 13th :biggrin:
> 
> I never expected to get treated so wrong.to get thrown around like a ball n ping pong..I realize I've made mistakes but for the one I love I'm doing whatever it takes.itseems like it's never enough thinking of u with another man **** it's just tuff.I close my eyes n hear ur sweet moan n open them n realize ur not calling me home.if u gave me one more chance I promise to u.I promise I'd give u the world nthen some x's two.I miss ur toes wiggling right nex tomine everyone thinks I'm ok but nside I'm dyin.bfore I let u go I'd jus like to let u kno..I love you Bianca


Man, that almost brought a tear......


----------



## StinkBait

Jay Baker said:


> Maybe she said if you get me a good corn feeder I'll take you back. Love can make a man do crazy stuff.


Must be true love, that is one heck of a muffin top



Brete said:


> Man, that almost brought a tear......


It brought me a headache!


----------



## esc

This is awesome. Great thread.


----------



## brodyfisher

this has to be the best thread so far to date!


----------



## Marlin-Mania

Who needs to hire a private investigator when we have 2cool? lol


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Awesome thread.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## WillieT

StinkBait said:


> Nah, they broke up on the 13th :biggrin:
> 
> I never expected to get treated so wrong.to get thrown around like a ball n ping pong..I realize I've made mistakes but for the one I love I'm doing whatever it takes.itseems like it's never enough thinking of u with another man **** it's just tuff.I close my eyes n hear ur sweet moan n open them n realize ur not calling me home.if u gave me one more chance I promise to u.I promise I'd give u the world nthen some x's two.I miss ur toes wiggling right nex tomine everyone thinks I'm ok but nside I'm dyin.bfore I let u go I'd jus like to let u kno..I love you Bianca


Call the wammmmmmmmmmbulance you moron. Give me a kleenex, I need to blow my nose.


----------



## Fishtexx

And they were such a cute couple...LOL


----------



## JRATexas

why doesnt he post the pics to facebook and tag biancanphillip in them... i am sure bianca would like to know what her 4 babies' daddy has been doing in his spare time.  what a freakin degen.


----------



## BATWING

This thread does have the opportunity to be great.. I hope you find that POS criminal. Hopefully he comes to his senses and takes himself out.


----------



## AndyThomas

StinkBait said:


> Nah, they broke up on the 13th :biggrin:
> 
> I never expected to get treated so wrong.to get thrown around like a ball n ping pong..I realize I've made mistakes but for the one I love I'm doing whatever it takes.itseems like it's never enough thinking of u with another man **** it's just tuff.I close my eyes n hear ur sweet moan n open them n realize ur not calling me home.if u gave me one more chance I promise to u.I promise I'd give u the world nthen some x's two.I miss ur toes wiggling right nex tomine everyone thinks I'm ok but nside I'm dyin.bfore I let u go I'd jus like to let u kno..I love you Bianca


Oh no! That is classic! He has her freaking name tattooed across his belly! :headknock


----------



## AndyThomas

Anyone else think it is kind of ironic that his baby momma is a little thick and he is stealing a feeder???

Kinda makes sense now that I think about it.


----------



## JRATexas

You think chicken wings, big macs, and chili dogs would gum up the feeder?


----------



## boatlift

Best thread for 2013, brings tears to my eyes...


----------



## t-tung

I saw that cat nosing around in the hunting section at Academy a few weeks ago. He was trying to stare me down like I did something wrong. I should have squashed that MFer in the parking lot. I bet he returned that feeder to Academy for a smooth $130 payday.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Wonder how he picks his nose ??


----------



## Fishtexx

JRATexas said:


> You think chicken wings, big macs, and chili dogs would gum up the feeder?


Looks straight up corn fed to me.


----------



## Johnny9

Yep same shoes for sure. Smoke him dude if you find him.


----------



## mywifeshusband

Great thread and hopefully a caught and a shamed thief Beau


----------



## ibtbone

great thread, still laughing, who would have thought deer cam + facebood = several poachers and crooks charged. i love it


----------



## Calfroper81

Nothing like a real corn fed woman


----------



## snapperlicious

*Yep*



AndyThomas said:


> Anyone else think it is kind of ironic that his baby momma is a little thick and he is stealing a feeder???
> 
> Kinda makes sense now that I think about it.


Corn fed diva


----------



## jfish87

you should post that picture up on his FB page to show that you caught him and is being reported to the police. Or at least use facebook to your advantage to find the POS and give him what he deserves


----------



## deano77511

Shoot I'm gunna go look oh Bianca up she's right in my weight class !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
lMAO


----------



## fender bender

Is the POS locked up yet?


----------



## captncutbait

What an idiot! Everybody knows, if you are going to steal somebody's feeder, you call up your homey with a truck!!

Next, steal the game cam!


----------



## Johnboat

*Has anyone taken this game cam photo and FB photo to police yet?*

Just wondering.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

What a dumb a**, na there's no such thing as game cameras. LOL Hope the scumbag is caught.


----------



## Fuelin

C'MON guys! He's just stealing the feeders us US citizens are too lazy to steal.


----------



## Raven

Great thread!!
Bianca's got some back on her.... & thunder thighs. Maybe that's why she dumped the loser---


----------



## AndyThomas

Raven said:


> Great thread!!
> Bianca's got some back on her.... & thunder thighs. Maybe that's why she dumped the loser---


and she has a fupa


----------



## Operationduckhunt

I definitely wants to see what comes of this. We need to start our own 2cool detective forum


----------



## WillieT

AndyThomas said:


> and she has a fupa


My thoughts exactly, I just was afraid to say it.


----------



## Goags

I hope the owner changes his mind about not wanting to prosecute, or that this reporter has it wrong.
http://www.nbcnews.com/id/53661052/...isti_tx/t/facebook-has-investigators-manhunt/


----------



## JFolm

Rack Ranch said:


> BTW I don't think someone working at H&S needs to steal feeders.. Those boys are paid well..


No kidding. I believe they get paid double time on their jobs.


----------



## rubberducky

Has anyone tagged them with this pic on Facebook yet? If not I dandies will!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## JHR

The sad thing is that bozo is going to get away with it.


----------



## HELOLT

Turd!!!


----------



## Hammerhead79

I'm sure he has multiple felonies , looks like an outstanding citizen, what a clown, hope the DA prosecutes if the owner does not.


----------



## Sgrem

To the owner...please do prosecute or we will have to do this again on 2cool for the next feeder....


----------



## VannoySkiff

Lmao as I'm reading this thread, his mug and story appear on action 10 news here in corpus. What an idiot.


----------



## fender bender

I say he needs the next finger cut off. Bet his homies caught him stealing and the one off. Or he scamed work and made a load of cash, the POS!


----------



## Goags

Goags said:


> I hope the owner changes his mind about not wanting to prosecute, or that this reporter has it wrong.
> http://www.nbcnews.com/id/53661052/...isti_tx/t/facebook-has-investigators-manhunt/


Here's the video that goes w/ the story...reporter did have it right. Still hoping the owner reconsiders.
http://www.kristv.com/videos/deer-feeder-theft-on-camera/


----------



## Capt Justin1

From his girl on a facebook post of his picture stealing the feeder. 

Look up "these are the people in my neighborhood" facebook page. 

bianca monique

Sorry to say thats my ex n yes hes on drugs n lives in c.c his number ******* phillip tijerina.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Capt said:


> From his girl on a facebook post of his picture stealing the feeder.
> 
> Look up "these are the people in my neighborhood" facebook page.
> 
> bianca monique
> 
> Sorry to say thats my ex n yes hes on drugs n lives in c.c his number ******* phillip tijerina.


Phillip got fingered


----------



## snapperlicious

*Haha*

I like this one from that page.


----------



## Goags

I'm gonna go out on a limb, and say he's already familiar w/ our penal system...toothless as it is


----------



## State_Vet

just another example why those of us who are missiing body parts always get caught!:biggrin:


----------



## StinkBait

State_Vet said:


> just another example why those of us who are missiing body parts always get caught!:biggrin:


lol


----------



## deano77511

Any update ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jawbreaker

Posted on facebook earlier today.

Well, we all need to express our deep set regret for our friendly deer feeder thief. It seems he has lost his job with H & S Constructors.
AAAAAWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!


----------



## Hal Westberry

*???*

Now he will be a full time feeder stealer! and now he knows to find the camera now.:work:


----------



## CCducker

Any word on prosecuting or not?


----------



## texwake

StinkBait said:


> Nah, they broke up on the 13th :biggrin:
> 
> I never expected to get treated so wrong.to get thrown around like a ball n ping pong..I realize I've made mistakes but for the one I love I'm doing whatever it takes.itseems like it's never enough thinking of u with another man **** it's just tuff.I close my eyes n hear ur sweet moan n open them n realize ur not calling me home.if u gave me one more chance I promise to u.I promise I'd give u the world nthen some x's two.I miss ur toes wiggling right nex tomine everyone thinks I'm ok but nside I'm dyin.bfore I let u go I'd jus like to let u kno..I love you Bianca


haha


----------



## bigpun91

AndyThomas said:


> and she has a fupa


 and a poopa


----------



## ydnark

*fupa?*

OK, I'm gonna axe what it is...

If you gotta pm me, that's fine.

I'm old.


----------



## txjustin

ydnark said:


> OK, I'm gonna axe what it is...
> 
> If you gotta pm me, that's fine.
> 
> I'm old.


Fat Upper ****y Area


----------



## StinkBait

txjustin said:


> Fat Upper ****y Area


ell oh ell

90210


----------



## captncutbait

ok. My day is done, since I learned something new. I now know what a FUPA is. Now I can proudly use it in my vocabulary.


----------



## JFolm

Has anyone tagged him with this photo yet? Don't tell me I have to create an account so I can tag him.



He keeps on mentioning No Pay - Bay. I don't think he works for H&S.


----------



## State_Vet

"I never expected to get treated so wrong.to get thrown around like a ball n ping pong"

I think i'm gonna get this as a neck tattoo, old english script


----------



## BretE

State_Vet said:


> "I never expected to get treated so wrong.to get thrown around like a ball n ping pong"
> 
> I think i'm gonna get this as a neck tattoo, old english script


Lol!!!......

Where was the pic of him at the gas station taken. Hi line was full of birds!!!........


----------



## Trouthunter

I heard he was caught stealing another feeder. A 250 pound All Seasons but couldn't get it in his car. Happened that a hunter was in his blind about 100 yards away and shot his tires out then tied Phillip to a tree to wait on Game Wardens.

A horny buck had his way with Phillip while he wasn't being observed and Phillip told arresting officers that he now wants to go to school to become a wildlife biologist..



TH


----------



## jaime1982

This thread is awesome!


----------



## deano77511

txjustin said:


> Fat Upper ****y Area


How about she's got a F'ed Up Phillip [email protected]@hole! LoL


----------



## FISHROADIE

The car is probably stolen to, the guy does not even look like a hunter.


----------



## BretE

FISHROADIE said:


> The car is probably stolen to, the guy does not even look like a hunter.


Don't know why but this gave me an idea....Camo tattoos.....no more expensive camouflage........

Big decision......Brush Country, Game Guard or Bushlan???


----------



## sotexhookset

Brete said:


> Don't know why but this gave me an idea....Camo tattoos.....no more expensive camouflage........


Lol. Dude. I think you're on to something.


----------



## Hammerhead79

I close my eyes n hear your sweet moan n open them n realize....I'm in the pen and got a new boyfriend. I love you Blanca

Thought I would rewrite this part for him.


----------



## WillieT

Trouthunter said:


> I heard he was caught stealing another feeder. A 250 pound All Seasons but couldn't get it in his car. Happened that a hunter was in his blind about 100 yards away and shot his tires out then tied Phillip to a tree to wait on Game Wardens.
> 
> A horny buck had his way with Phillip while he wasn't being observed and Phillip told arresting officers that he now wants to go to school to become a wildlife biologist..
> 
> 
> 
> TH


He was stripped naked, tied to a tree in a bent position and doe in heat scent was poured on his backside, and left overnight. When they came back to get him the next morning, he asked if he could spend another night out.


----------



## jaime1982

Ok who has done one Biancas size? Be truthfull, no offense to big girls? Also paging 24 Buds!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

jaime1982 said:


> Ok who has done one Biancas size? Be truthfull, no offense to big girls? Also paging 24 Buds!


Lol

As long as they don't have a FUPA!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Gilbert

more cushin for the pushin


----------



## poppadawg

Phillip aint so dumb. He stole the feeder to set up in his bedroom. Those hiefers come running at the sound of a feeder.


----------



## deano77511

No shame here I can't stand a Skinney gal ! Don't fupa stand for Found Ur Phillip Arrested !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## State_Vet

Hammerhead79 said:


> I close my eyes n hear your sweet moan n open them n realize....I'm in the pen and got a new boyfriend. I love you Blanca
> 
> Thought I would rewrite this part for him.


i helped too:

I never expected to get treated so wrong.to get thrown around like a ball n ping pong..I realize I've made mistakes but for the one I love I'm doing whatever it takes, like stealing great big corn feeders full of corn with my saggy shorts, itseems like it's never enough thinking of u with another man **** it's just tuff.I close my eyes n hear ur sweet moan n open them n realize ur not calling me home.if u gave me one more chance I promise to u.I promise I'd give u the world n more corn feeders, big ones, like those 3 or 4 hundred pound models with the crank up thingy, then some x's two.I miss ur big toes wiggling right nex tomine everyone thinks I'm ok but nside I'm dyin, i think it might be a hernia, or love. bfore I let u go I'd jus like to let u kno..I love you Bianca


----------



## sotexhookset

jaime1982 said:


> Ok who has done one Biancas size? Be truthfull, no offense to big girls? Also paging 24 Buds!


Guiltified. Back long ago when single of course. Us big ugly guys need lovin too and it just made it better when didn't have to pay for it. Ha!


----------



## sotexhookset

State_Vet said:


> i helped too:
> 
> I never expected to get treated so wrong.to get thrown around like a ball n ping pong..I realize I've made mistakes but for the one I love I'm doing whatever it takes, like stealing great big corn feeders full of corn with my saggy shorts, itseems like it's never enough thinking of u with another man **** it's just tuff.I close my eyes n hear ur sweet moan n open them n realize ur not calling me home.if u gave me one more chance I promise to u.I promise I'd give u the world n more corn feeders, big ones, like those 3 or 4 hundred pound models with the crank up thingy, then some x's two.I miss ur big toes wiggling right nex tomine everyone thinks I'm ok but nside I'm dyin, i think it might be a hernia, or love. bfore I let u go I'd jus like to let u kno..I love you Bianca


Lmfao!! Dam. Funny stuff.


----------



## jaime1982

sotexhookset said:


> Guiltified. Back long ago when single of course. Us big ugly guys need lovin too and it just made it better when didn't have to pay for it. Ha!


Awesome! I got pretty close to that size before I got married. (slumpbuster) But she made dang good biscuits and was really nice LOL.


----------



## FREON

jaime1982 said:


> Ok who has done one Biancas size? Be truthfull, no offense to big girls? Also paging 24 Buds!


Ain't nuttin rong wit fat girlz, az long az day dont sweat 2 much!


----------



## Never easy

FREON said:


> Ain't nuttin rong wit fat girlz, az long az day dont sweat 2 much!


*green sent*:brew2:


----------



## regulator

FREON said:


> Ain't nuttin rong wit fat girlz, az long az day dont sweat 2 much!


Or none of your buddies find out you rode it.


----------



## Herb Burnwell

This thread had...

FUPA
A nine finger thug 
Aint nothing wrong with fat girlz
And slam poetry....

Best thread ever...


----------



## StinkBait

FREON said:


> Ain't nuttin rong wit fat girlz, az long az day dont sweat 2 much!


And don't forget, most of them try harder!


----------



## DCAVA

StinkBait said:


> And don't forget, most of them try harder!


And they usually play a mean "flute" :rotfl:

Jus sayin....


----------



## rattelsnake

Probably stole tha car 2


----------



## Gilbert

shade in the summer, warmth in the winter


----------



## Rack Ranch

You have a bible verse under your name but post trash like this, which you know is unacceptable, they have a word for people like you.



Gilbert said:


> fat girls give ****************** cause they are always hungry


----------



## misbhavn

Fat girls are like mopeds...fun to ride but you don't want your friends to see you on one.


----------



## 1hunglower

Big girls keep you warm in the summer too, as they will block the fan.


----------



## daddyeaux

roflmfao......you poets are killin me.....but has the fool been arrested?


----------



## Trouthunter

> Ok who has done one Biancas size? Be truthfull, no offense to big girls?


I went home with a fat girl once a bunch of times. 

TH


----------



## Jawbreaker

Posted on facebook an hour ago by the owner of the stolen feeder.

Good News!!! Nueces County Sheriff in cooperation with Live Oak County Sheriff have put a hold on a Deer Feeder at the First Cash Pawn on Staples St. The description seems to match my deer feeder. It turns out he also stole and pawned another deer feeder. That one is being located as we speak. Please share this as you did the original post so that I may thank all those who helped me locate my deer feeder. And my deer thank you as well.


----------



## daddyeaux

Ok, so they have arrested the feeder how about the POS?


----------



## KSigAngler

This guy is a great example of pathetic... fat girls.. sick


----------



## MaJeK King

Rack Ranch said:


> Looks like 3/4 of Mathis male population...


Haha you hit the nail on the head with that one!


----------



## Trouthunter

> ok, so they have arrested the feeder how about the pos?


x2

th


----------



## State_Vet

Latest word is they lifted nine fingerprints off the deer feeder and are processing them, we should know if it belongs to our guy shortly.


----------



## Navi

Rack Ranch said:


> You have a bible verse under your name but post trash like this, which you know is unacceptable, they have a word for people like you.


lawnboy???


----------



## w_r_ranch

I hope you nail him.

I went down to the woods in early August to fill our 7 feeders & found the last one missing, GRRRR... That one was only 2 yrs old & the thief also got the game camera at that location. 23 years & I've never had a problem before. I only hope he comes back when one of us are down there. I really hate thieves.


----------



## landlokt

Hunt deer morning and evening on the weekends. Hunt thieves Mon. thru Fri.


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr

What a POS. This is what meth will make you do and look like kids.


----------



## Trouthunter

LOL!

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to State_Vet again.

TH


----------



## Fishtexx

I got him TH, that was funny!!!


----------



## State_Vet

i was wondering how long it was going to take someone to figure that out


----------



## reeltimer

This chump should win the 2cool turkey award this year and then be roasted.


----------



## artys_only

State_Vet said:


> i helped too:
> 
> I never expected to get treated so wrong.to get thrown around like a ball n ping pong..I realize I've made mistakes but for the one I love I'm doing whatever it takes, like stealing great big corn feeders full of corn with my saggy shorts, itseems like it's never enough thinking of u with another man **** it's just tuff.I close my eyes n hear ur sweet moan n open them n realize ur not calling me home.if u gave me one more chance I promise to u.I promise I'd give u the world n more corn feeders, big ones, like those 3 or 4 hundred pound models with the crank up thingy, then some x's two.I miss ur big toes wiggling right nex tomine everyone thinks I'm ok but nside I'm dyin, i think it might be a hernia, or love. bfore I let u go I'd jus like to let u kno..I love you Bianca


This is a classic !


----------



## Habanarrow

Did they catch this guy yet?

FUPA - I'll never be the same


----------



## davis300

FUPA was a new one on me as well..had to google it. This thread has kept me laughing for days in the blind. Here's a new selfie from Bianca:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter

Looks like she has a FUBA too. 

TH


----------



## jaime1982

Is she losing weight of is it just migrating around to different areas?


----------



## poppadawg

Dang she proud of them rolls. What ever happened to fat people keeping that stuff covered. She is strutting like she is Kate Upton. Put some clothes on fatazz. Someone should post a link of this thread on pos thiefs facebook page.


----------



## deano77511

Lmao , she can counter weight my boat any day ! Looks like a lil hail damage on them thighs !


----------



## Trouthunter

That POT on her back is huge too.

TH


----------



## artys_only

*Did they find the guy?*

Any one know ?


----------



## WillieT

Amazing how a pic of a half naked fat girl can derail a thread so fast. I too, am curious about what happened to the thief.


----------



## Habanarrow

poppadawg said:


> Dang she proud of them rolls. What ever happened to fat people keeping that stuff covered. She is strutting like she is Kate Upton. Put some clothes on fatazz.* Someone should post a link of this thread on pos thiefs facebook page.*


As soon as he accepts my request....done deal


----------



## regulator

deano5x said:


> Lmao , she can counter weight my boat any day ! Looks like a lil hail damage on them thighs !


Hail damage... nah, looks like someone beat her thighs with a bag of nickels...


----------



## poppadawg

Habanarrow said:


> As soon as he accepts my request....done deal


Ha. Excellent!


----------



## Phinest Phishing

I'm suddenly not feeling well after seeing the last pic of Bianca


----------



## nitrofish

All this time I thought her name was Minnie. Minnie Pounds.


----------



## artys_only

*Update?*

Tag


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Why are y'all picking on the ex girlfriend?
She didn't do anything.


----------



## StinkBait

Jay Baker said:


> Why are y'all picking on the ex girlfriend?
> She didn't do anything.


You should friend her on Facebook

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood

Your right.She's doing a nothing.Breeding more little scum bag,dirty rotten,slime ball,cork sniffen,smit head,knob polishing,leaching,chickensjit,bastardoes.But other than that,she's probably the perfect girl.


----------



## Oyster Dog

artys only said:


> Any one know ?


http://www.kristv.com/news/facebook-has-investigators-on-a-manhunt/


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

peckerwood said:


> Your right.She's doing a nothing.Breeding more little scum bag,dirty rotten,slime ball,cork sniffen,smit head,knob polishing,leaching,chickensjit,bastardoes.But other than that,she's probably the perfect girl.


Well, I know some really great people that have crappy kids and some crappy people that have great kids. So what's your point?


----------



## deano77511

Jay Baker said:


> Well, I know some really great people that have crappy kids and some crappy people that have great kids. So what's your point?[/QUOT
> 
> Yep , ain't that the truth !]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Habanarrow

check out Melvin Purvis on FB

:an4::an4::an4::an4::an4:

I have no idea what this ^^^^ means

Doh


----------



## BretE

Anything ever happen to this dude?.....never heard.....


----------



## MEGABITE

He lost his finger, his job, and his gf. Thug's not having a good year. haha


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I don't know about Bianca... Looks like she is sporting a jock strap under pink panties.


----------



## deano77511

That's a he'll of a gentelmens club ther ,they got water cooler with jungle juice and candy machines and a shower in ther girls dressing room and she got two phones ,wonder how I could get the number . LoL


----------



## Rack Ranch

Thats not a jock strap HP, its dental floss..


----------



## spurgersalty

Rack Ranch said:


> Thats not a jock strap HP, its dental floss..


You floss with it if you want. I'm callin' in "fabric"

Â©


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Rack Ranch said:


> Thats not a jock strap HP, its dental floss..


Well then, old feeder thievin' boy may not have a full set of fingers, but his gold teefus are probably shiny!


----------



## BretE

Haute Pursuit said:


> Well then, old feeder thievin' boy may not have a full set of fingers, but his gold teefus are probably shiny!


Lmao......how does a guy get his mug pasted all over the net and ain't nobody caught the dude yet???......thieving must be pretty easy and profitable these days.........


----------



## Raven

And I bet Bianca takes care of that excess chrome on his trailer hitch......


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Raven said:


> And I bet Bianca takes care of that excess chrome on his trailer hitch......


h:


----------



## wal1809

I can't believe unread this whole thing. To the owner if the feeder. Prosecute or all you have done at this point is educate the suspect as to how to do it again and not get caught. It is just like skybusting birds. You have a right not to, but I feel you have a responsibility to prosecute. Why would you not? You got this POS dead nuts!!! Hand his arse to him. This is frustrating to read!!!!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I would...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## LavacaCo.Aggie11

So here is what I got from this, He lost his job at H & S contractors which really had no impact cause at the rate this guy is stealing feeders he is probably making more pawning them than actually working. Meth is a really expensive habit so he probably needed this as his second job plus Bianca was a stripper that had to wear not 1 but 2 pairs of underwear to keep the stench from scaring off customers. Come steal my feeder please and I guarantee that the story will wind up a little different. My CAR 15 from Windham Weaponry is just itching to bark. The worst thing is that there is worse out there, I am dealing with people bringing hog dogs on our property and got headlights on my game camera 3 times different dates. I have been sitting on my land waiting for them to return to share a word with them. He will get what he deserves when he steps on the wrong persons land. Corn is $9 a bag and feeders are getting expensive and he aint strong enough to lift my feeder EMPTY :cheers:.


----------



## 8-count

This is nuts......I gotta agree with Brete.....How in the hale is this guy still out there. To the owner of the feeder. If you don't prosecute this guy you are sending a hale of a message to him and everyone else like him that it is ok to steal from you. I think it's a pretty good bet that if he don't come back on to your property and take something else then someone just like him will. Until you send the message that you're a man that wont put up with this **** you'll always be a target for a thief..........Just sayin!!!!


----------



## mywifeshusband

Hey Stumpy theres one thing missing and thats the POPCORN and Roger B Beau


----------



## Bigj

Needs the corn making MASA for tacos


----------



## ThePartsMan

Just think...
The thug steals for a living, has no reported taxable income, will qualify for food stamps, section 8 housing, obama phone, free healthcare, and loads of other stuff from liberal government. We have to stand up and fight for what is right.


----------



## Chuckybrown

.....


----------



## Johnny9

8-count said:


> This is nuts......I gotta agree with Brete.....How in the hale is this guy still out there. To the owner of the feeder. If you don't prosecute this guy you are sending a hale of a message to him and everyone else like him that it is ok to steal from you. I think it's a pretty good bet that if he don't come back on to your property and take something else then someone just like him will. Until you send the message that you're a man that wont put up with this **** you'll always be a target for a thief..........Just sayin!!!!


And after conviction cut his hand off with a machete. His friends will get the message


----------



## deano77511

:birthday2:birthday2:cheers::cheers::birthday2: Merry Xmas Biannca !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lat22

How did I miss this thread the first time around? I'm sorry the landowner decided not to press charges.


----------

